# looking for cheap airfare ams to lisbon



## thom.zydervelt (Jul 4, 2009)

any suggestions for where to find last minute cheap airfares from ams paris etc to lisbon would be apprec. only finding returns at 350 euros must be a way thanks thomlane:lane:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Flight booking, hotels and car hire - easyJet.com


----------



## thom.zydervelt (Jul 4, 2009)

Just a quick note found cheaper airfare out of Eindhoven on transavia at 205 one way wrong time to need to go but if longer in advance fares are quite good and pretty easy to get to. cheers thom


----------

